# Made a carriage stop for my lathe



## tk1971 (Dec 7, 2022)

I needed a simple carriage stop for my SB Heavy 10.

I used some aluminum and made a simple one using my Rusnok 70 mill and a Rockwell drill press.  Tapping was done by hand.

I may use a set screw instead of the bolt next time so that I can drill a hole for a dial indicator gauge.  For this one, I only need to stop the carriage one the lathe.


----------



## mickri (Dec 7, 2022)

I found in using my carriage stop that I have to stop the carriage the instant the carriage hits the stop.  Otherwise the carriage would move the stop no matter how tight I had it.  I put a piece of paper between the carriage and the stop.  When I can't move the paper I stop the carriage.  Works for me.


----------



## tk1971 (Dec 8, 2022)

mickri said:


> I found in using my carriage stop that I have to stop the carriage the instant the carriage hits the stop.  Otherwise the carriage would move the stop no matter how tight I had it.  I put a piece of paper between the carriage and the stop.  When I can't move the paper I stop the carriage.  Works for me.
> 
> View attachment 429199



I looked at my setup to see if I can improve the stop.  Comparing it to my lathe way, I realized that there’s actually a flat at the top of it.  I milled a little bit out of the stop to match.

I also noticed that the bolt I used was a little short and put the piece under the way at an angle.  I used a longer bolt with a nut on top to allow some fine tuning.

It’s more secure, but there isn’t a lot of clamping surface to truly stop the carriage when it’s advancing too quickly.


----------



## mickri (Dec 8, 2022)

I don't think that it matters how fast the carriage is moving.  Once the carriage hits the stop something has to give until either the carriage is disengaged, or the stop moves, or the lead screw breaks or something else fails.  Besides using the paper trick I also will disengage the half nuts just short of the stop and feed the last bit by hand.


----------



## Shotgun (Dec 8, 2022)

If it is moving too easily, you could try a slip of brown paper bag between the jaw and the ways.


----------



## tk1971 (Dec 8, 2022)

Shotgun said:


> If it is moving too easily, you could try a slip of brown paper bag between the jaw and the ways.



It worked fine even without my latest tweaks. I don’t plough through my work with the carriage.  I was only adding the finishing touches to the clamp.


----------



## tq60 (Dec 9, 2022)

The stop is for HAND feeding.

Drill and tap a fine thread hole parallel with the v and now micrometer stop.

Do NOT improve the rip as that is your safety or overload protection.

You can get clever and make another one that contains switch that will turn off motor or make light go on.

But switch needs to have some cushion as nothing stops instantly.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------

